# «Βούλα Πατουλίδη» έχετε δει;



## nickel (Apr 21, 2008)

Άμα ψάξετε, όλο και κάτι θα βρείτε. Μαρίνα Τσιντικίδη δεν θα βρείτε (μέχρι να βρουν αυτή τη σελίδα οι αράχνες).

Οι ληξίαρχοι μπαίνουν μπροστά στον αγώνα για τον εκσυγχρονισμό των γυναικείων επωνύμων.

Όπως λέμε _ο κασίδης, του κασίδη_ και δεν θα λέγαμε ποτέ «στου κασίδου το κεφάλι», έφτασε η ώρα να τακτοποιήσουμε και τη γενική των επωνύμων σε —ίδης κ.τ.ό.

Γιατί δηλαδή _ο Ψωμιάδης_, _του Ψωμιάδη_, αλλά η _κυρία Ψωμιάδου_;

Το ερώτημα είναι: αν ο επόμενος ληξίαρχος είναι της παλιάς σχολής και δεν δέχεται τέτοιους εκσυγχρονισμούς;

Αναρωτιέται εδώ η earthoddity:
...τι γίνεται με το επώνυμο του θηλυκού ποντιακής καταγωγής; Είναι -ίδου ή -ίδη; Εμείς -ίδου τη λέγαμε παντού, ο ληξίαρχος όμως την έγραψε -ίδη! Υπάρχει περίπτωση να δημιουργηθεί μελλοντικά πρόβλημα ταυτότητας με τη λεπτομέρεια αυτή;


----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 21, 2008)

Ώστε ο ληξίαρχος αποφασίζει; Εγώ νόμιζα ότι ήταν στην ευχέρεια των γονέων της ενδιαφερομένης ή στη δική της ευχέρεια αν έπαιρνε το επώνυμο λόγω γάμου (όπως έκανε π.χ. η κυρία Ντόντα Βορίδη).

 Όταν τελειώσουν με τα επώνυμα, μήπως μπορούν να εκσυγχρονίσουν και τις οδούς; Κάτι Λουίζ*ης* Ριανκούρ, Δουκ*ίσσης* Πλακεντίας, κ.λπ. καιρός να φεύγουν...


----------



## Zazula (Apr 22, 2008)

Νομίζω ότι ο καθένας έχει δικαίωμα να ορθογραφεί το μικρό του όνομα όπως επιθυμεί και, κατά την πράξη της ονοματοδοσίας στα τέκνα του, να επιβάλλει την εν λόγω ορθογράφηση στο ληξίαρχο (και κατόπιν και στον ιερέα, εάν ακολουθήσει βάφτιση).

Όσον αφορά όμως το επώνυμο, οι γονείς τη στιγμή που παντρεύτηκαν υπέγραψαν μία δήλωση με την οποία όριζαν το επώνυμο (ή συνδυασμό επωνύμων) που θα φέρουν οι βλαστοί τους, εάν και όταν αυτοί έρθουν στο μάταιο τούτο κόσμο. Εκεί εκτιμώ ότι υπάρχει μία λούμπα: Οι γονείς, στη βιασύνη τους να τελειώνουν και με αυτή την τυπική εκκρεμότητα, δηλώνουν απλώς το αρσενικό του επωνύμου (λες και παιδιά είναι ακόμα μόνο τ' αγόρια), αφήνοντας έτσι την απόδοση του θηλυκού στη διακριτική ευχέρεια του ληξίαρχου (και έρμαιο των εμμονών του). Εάν όμως είχαν εξ αρχής δηλώσει λ.χ. "Πολίτης/Πολίτου" (που 'ναι ακόμη πιο αρχαιοπρεπές, αλλά έτσι τους καρφώθηκε βρε αδελφέ), τότε φρονώ κανένας ληξίαρχος δεν θα μπορούσε να κάνει override και κατ' ουδέναν τρόπο.



Lexoplast said:


> Όταν τελειώσουν με τα επώνυμα, μήπως μπορούν να εκσυγχρονίσουν και τις οδούς; Κάτι Λουίζ*ης* Ριανκούρ, Δουκ*ίσσης* Πλακεντίας, κ.λπ. καιρός να φεύγουν...


Σιγά, οι νεότεροι δεν αισθάνονται τη σύνδεση με την καθαρεύουσα - γι' αυτούς είναι απλά ένα ακόμη "άκλιτο" απολίθωμα που δεν σημαίνει τίποτα. Το "Λουίζης Ριανκούρ" παραπέμπει κάτι σε "Μισμίζης Μανικιούρ" και το "Δουκίσσης Πλακεντίας" σε "Δερβίσης Κτηματίας" - και κανένα παιδί δεν λέει "της Μαρίας-Λουίζης Βασιλοπούλου" ή "της Δουκίσσης Νομικού", συνεπεία της επίδρασης που ασκούν επάνω του τα προαναφερθέντα οδικά απολιθώματα.


----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 22, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Σιγά, οι νεότεροι δεν αισθάνονται τη σύνδεση με την καθαρεύουσα - γι' αυτούς είναι απλά ένα ακόμη "άκλιτο" απολίθωμα που δεν σημαίνει τίποτα. Το "Λουίζης Ριανκούρ" παραπέμπει κάτι σε "Μισμίζης Μανικιούρ" και το "Δουκίσσης Πλακεντίας" σε "Δερβίσης Κτηματίας" - και κανένα παιδί δεν λέει "της Μαρίας-Λουίζης Βασιλοπούλου" ή "της Δουκίσσης Νομικού", συνεπεία της επίδρασης που ασκούν επάνω του τα προαναφερθέντα οδικά απολιθώματα.


Νεότεροι από ποιον; :)
Ποιος ο λόγος να χρησιμοποιούμε απολιθώματα, όταν μπορούμε να τα λέμε στη δημοτική και να καταλαβαίνουν όλοι (ακόμη και οι πολύ νεότεροι) ποιανού το όνομα έχει πάρει η οδός; Δε μου αρέσει η λογική "έτσι τα μάθαμε κι έτσι θα μείνουν". Επίσης είναι περίεργο να λέμε οδός Σοφοκλέους από τη μια και οδός Σοφοκλή Βενιζέλου από την άλλη.


----------



## nickel (Apr 22, 2008)

Στην αρχή, Lexoplast, δηλαδή επί Λουίζης, νόμιζα ότι έκανες χιούμορ. Τώρα τρομοκρατήθηκα (αν και δεν αποκλείεται να εξακολουθείς να κάνεις χιούμορ).

Τα απολιθώματα, εκτός του ότι προστατεύονται από το Γεωλογικό Ινστιτούτο, είναι αναπόφευκτα και αναπόσπαστα μέρη κάθε γλώσσας με κάποια ιστορία. Δεν βρίσκονται μόνο στις ταμπέλες των δρόμων. Όταν λέμε _τελεία_ και _η Αριστερά_, ή θα σε δω στην _Πειραιώς_, χρειάζεται χρόνος και να μεσολαβήσουν περίεργες διεργασίες για να προκύψει αλλαγή. Εδώ ακόμη δεν έχουμε ξεκολλήσει από το κομιλφό «λεωφόρος Κηφισίας». Όπως η πόλη μας (ή ακόμα περισσότερο η Ρώμη) σε χαιρετίζει σε κάθε της βήμα με το αρχαίο της δίπλα στο σουπερμοντέρνο της, έτσι μαθαίνουμε να ζούμε και με τη Σοφοκλέους δίπλα στη Σοφοκλή Βενιζέλου. Αρκεί να μην επιστρέφουμε στους απολιθωμένους τύπους και γράφουμε π.χ. για τις «ατάκες της Σαπφούς Νοταρά» και άλλα τέτοια.


----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 22, 2008)

Το "Κηφισίας" ήταν λάθος εξ αρχής, οπότε μάλλον faux pas θα το έλεγα, παρά comme il faut. Και ναι, πολλές λέξεις έχουν μεταφερθεί αυτούσιες από την καθαρεύουσα στη δημοτική και τις χρησιμοποιώ μετά χαράς. Όμως ο Σοφοκλής, ο Αριστοτέλης, ο Άρης υπάρχουν κανονικότατα και στη σύγχρονη εκδοχή τους. Φυσικά όλο αυτό περί οδών το αναφέρω ως φαντασίωση και όχι ως κάτι που θεωρώ εφικτό μέσα στα επόμενα 50 χρόνια, οπότε δεν υπάρχει λόγος να τρομοκρατείστε.


----------



## nickel (Apr 22, 2008)

Lexoplast said:


> Το "Κηφισίας" ήταν λάθος εξ αρχής, οπότε μάλλον faux pas θα το έλεγα, παρά comme il faut.



Εννοούσα τα στραβοπατήματα ή και τα βρικολακάκια που κυκλοφορούν από νοσταλγία για καθαρευουσιάνικες γενικές (βλ. _της Διδούς Σωτηρίου_), διχοτομημένες λέξεις (από το κλασικό πια «εξ απίνης» μέχρι το «δῆλα δὴ» της Καλλίστης) κ.τ.ό.

Από την άλλη, άσε να ξεχωρίζει το Πεδίο του Άρεως από το γήπεδο του Άρη.


----------



## earthoddity (May 9, 2008)

Καθώς μεγαλώνει η μικρή Πόντια (σήμερα κλείνουμε 3 μηνών:) ) αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι αποφασίζουν όχι μόνο ο ληξίαρχος, αλλά και το ΚΕΠ, το ΙΚΑ κλπ. κλπ... Με συντριπτική πλεοψηφία, όλοι οι ανωτέρω συνηγορούν υπέρ του -ίδη. Οπότε παραιτούμαι, και το αφήνω στην κρίση του εκάστοτε αρμόδιου (να ανοίγω μέτωπα σε κάθε δημόσια υπηρεσία; ) 
Μένει να καταλήξω αν προτιμώ το Μελιτινή ή Μελιτίνη (αν και το βλέπω κι'αυτό να περνάει στην κρίση των παραπάνω...)


----------

